# Advice needed....



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I dunno what to do. 

I spoke to the clinic this morning and they said that my recippient may not want to go ahead this month. She is already on the pill and waiting for me to have AF. I have now been told that she might not want to go ahead this month. 

Hubby wants to do our own IVF/ICSi which luckily we can afford. 

I want to do it this month. Not wait anymore. 

What shall I do??


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG caz did the recipient say why? it makes no sense for her to want to wait  

if i were you and had the funds i would go ahead anyway - i know how keen you are to start......

you could always request another recipient in swansea or a bigger option would be to switch to LWC cardiff - they could probably match you within days - they did me! worth a go - Mr M works both clinics and if all is in place all he would need to do would be to put you in touch with LWC egg/share nurse.....it might be an option  

ritz.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks hun, 

I am going to call back later today to see what has been said and then decide. 

Gutted I am!


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Panic over! 

She is more than happy to start this monht!

Woohoooo

I have been told EC - as long as everything goes to plan - will be around the 19th April!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

i think sometimes the nurses spout their mouths off when they haven't got a clue  

so glad it's all systems go - when do you start down-regging?  

ritz.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Caz thats great news   your ec will be on my wedding anniversary so its bound to be good luck for you lol  

Luv sally x x


----------

